# 6 months later and so much better



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

So I'm the woman who had a completely sexless marriage for 6 yrs (14 married yrs total). Husband had built up all kind of resentment towards me and possibly had an affair at the beginning of the whole dry spell.

Finally after being rejected for the umpteenth time, I confronted him and found out that he no longer loved me and was staying for our child and had assumed I was doing the same. I was 1 day from filing for divorce after weeks of "conversations" about what we were doing living as roomates. I told him the only one who could resolve his years old resentments was him and if he couldn't move beyond that than we wouldn't be able to work on fixing our marriage.

On March 8 of this year I approached him sexually one last time (I didn't tell him it was his last chance) and he responded. Awkward at first but we've been having regular sex (3-4 xs week) ever since and it's been increasingly exciting and varied. Downright hot most of the time. I told myself in March that I wouldn't get my hopes up and would reevaluate in 6 months time to see if I wanted to stay. 

So here I am 6 months later, and while we have never talked about our relationship problems since that day in March (I don't bring it up because I don't want to ruin anything), things continue to move in a positive direction. He still hasn't told me that he loves me but he is performing more and more loving actions all the time. 

I feel like our marriage is back on track. 

Just wanted to share an update to the community that supported me so much during the most awful time in my life. I still lurk here often and have learned so much from all of you. I don't think without this site I'd have had the tools to make this turnaround possible. I'm a better wife for it. Thank you!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

thats awesome news, glad to hear it has gotten better


----------

